# Beginner/Intermediate freeride board for someone ready for confidence on blacks



## amirh1 (Apr 16, 2012)

About me:
40 y/o from Cali, riding for 6 seasons (about 4-8 times/season), confident on blues and somewhat confident on easy blacks. Low confidence on ice. Have crappy old hand-me-down board, ready to upgrade to state of the art.
I'm 6'1, 180lbs, size 11 boot. I ride mostly in the resort so either groomed or pow depending on weather. No backcountry/between trees yet.

I'm looking for a board that will give me more confidence on the blacks. I'm not looking to go faster; just want to know I can turn whenever and can stop whenever I want to. I'm also not looking to do tricks (yet), so if I do get to jumping it's gonna be small'ish.

A friend recommended Jones The Flagship. The board gets great reviews and looks hi-tech. Two things that concern me:
* At my recommended size (163) they only have Wide. Would that make me work harder to turn?
* It appears to be a stiff board (8 out of 10). I read that beginners want softer boards because easier to control. I'm not a beginner, but definitely want control.

What do you think? If not flagship - what would work for me? 
Thanks!!!


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Flagship is for riding powder and bombing down runs at high speed as far as i know. Flex is rated 8, pretty stiff

2014 Jones Flagship Snowboard - Review - The-House.com - YouTube

I'd suggest looking at the Jones Mountain Twin instead.
More all mountain, flex rating of 6.5, more freeride - freestyle aka playfull

2014 Jones Mountain Twin Snowboard - Review - The-House.com - YouTube

Both have a rocker, camber,rocker profile.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Uhm... ur sure this guy is your _friend_? 

Don't consider the Flagship. Besides pow, it's made for charging good groomers, specially point it down straight and wide carves. But it's a plank that won't absorb uneven terrain. This means that you have to work a lot with your knees; you'll never just cruise. So if speed is not (yet) your thing, you won't use it for where it shines and only would have to handle with its disadvantages. I know the board well and absolutely love it for its stability but in the afternoons when groomers are chewed up, I'm happy to change to a different board


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree with what has been previously stated about the flagship

Boards to check out (they all have good float in powder as well as being good on groomed runs. all snowboards suck balls on ice, some just suck less than others)

Arbor Coda- Basically easymode snowboarding, all rocker profile is easy to turn, griptech actually works pretty good for ice.

Neversummer SL- similar to the coda but with some camber under your feet, less pop but more damp, vario grip sidecut kinda works on ice.

Salomon Time machine- just a really fun all around board, easy to ride in any conditions, lots of good tech for not a lot of money, quadratic sidecut is great but does't add anything for ice like vario or grip tech. Lots of pop from mostly camber, camber profile will be most like riding your old board out of all these

Rossignol One Magtek- confidence inspiring board, especially when runs get rough, rocker-camber-rocker profile is more stable when going slow or flatbasing, magnetraction sidecut is about as good as it gets for ice.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

How much ice do you see, and how much do you really hate ice?

If that's your number one priority then you'd want a cambered board or something with a magnetraction type edge. 

Pretty much everybody doesn't like ice but it's a question if you want to make it the primary driver of your board choice. In the east the conditions can be icy enough often enough to justify that, not sure about where you ride. 

Secondly how much pow do you really get to ride on - if you average 6 days a year are most of those powder days or just one? 

Finally in terms of recommendations from the burton line I'd say if your number one priority is dealing with ice go with either the cambered version of burton custom or burton process. custom is a good all around board. 

If you're less concerned about ice get the flying V version of the boards above, the reverse camber part of the camber rocker profile will be more fun in soft snow/powder.

If you get lots of powder (in which case I'd think ice isn't much of a concern) then consider burton Sherlock.


----------



## amirh1 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Thanks! Clearer priorities*

Thanks for the replies! I think one thing's clear, the Flagship isn't for me. You guys nailed it - I'm not looking to charge down straightlining, I like to arc my way down but want that extra confidence when things get steeper or conditions a little worse.

Regarding ice, I'd say not top priority but things do get icy on the groomed in the early afternoon that's why I was mentioning it. I actually feel okay in pow anyway because I have a tenancy to lean backwards too much (that gets me in trouble on the steeps).

It seems a choice between the Mountain Twin, Rossignol One Magtek, and potentially Burton Custom (although the latter is quite a bit more expensive). Given the above, if anyone can point to a preference between these boards I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

eBay is loaded with nearly new burton customs or last years version at good discounts. If buy with that strategy rather than brand new 2014 model.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Riley212 said:


> I agree with what has been previously stated about the flagship
> 
> Boards to check out (they all have good float in powder as well as being good on groomed runs. all snowboards suck balls on ice, some just suck less than others)
> 
> ...


I've got my eye set on the Time Machine. how does it handle speed? If you've ridden an SL/Cobra a comparison to that is fine (those boards are fast enough for me).


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

amirh1 said:


> I think one thing's clear, the Flagship isn't for me. You guys *n gals* nailed it


li'll correction 


BTW: From your statements I get that you get easily unsettled when you don't feel "in control". I can feel with you; I get easily scared if I have the feeling that I can't trust the board. Rocker profiles seem to be popular these days, but I think even if they are easier to turn and less catchy, they compromize too much on stability. As others mentioned, I'd say look for camber hybrid or flat hybrids - whichever board you get.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I ride a Custom X which has served me wonderfully on powder, hard packed and icy condition. The latter be the most important as over here in the east we normally have more of that.
I about the same weight as you and was riding a 156 but just moved to a 158.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neni said:


> Rocker profiles seem to be popular these days, but I think even if they are easier to turn and less catchy, they compromize too much on stability. As others mentioned, I'd say look for camber hybrid or flat hybrids - whichever board you get.


Agreed.
From the choices mentioned, I like the Rossi One Magtek.
Rockered tips to reduce "catch", camber for stability, and magnetraction edges for grip.


Neni, what happened to the "Swiss Miss" avatar?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Neni, what happened to the "Swiss Miss" avatar?


Iwon't be able to hit a mountain till mid Jan  :RantExplode: so I needed me riding pow - at least digitally


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> I've got my eye set on the Time Machine. how does it handle speed? If you've ridden an SL/Cobra a comparison to that is fine (those boards are fast enough for me).


Haven't ridden it, but i have the villain which has a lot of similar tech, based on how good the villain is i would not hesitate on the time machine but i already have a board for that spot in my quiver.


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Agreed.
> From the choices mentioned, I like the Rossi One Magtek.
> Rockered tips to reduce "catch", camber for stability, and magnetraction edges for grip.


The Jones Mountain Twin has a rocker camber rocker profile and mellow magnetraction. I have one but haven't ridden it yet.


----------



## amirh1 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Just two more questions, and I'm ready!*

@neni, sorry for missing that! 
Okay, I'm looking at MT Twin vs One Magtek. The Magtek seems to have more aggressive magnetraction - seems like it holds better in ice. Is there a downside to that? Recall I'm not looking to be the fastest one down the mountain...

Another question: looking at Twin I see two options 160 or 161wide. For my height/weight the recommendation is for a 163 board, but it looks like the Twin has longer effective edge. The question is: since 160 and 161wide have same length effective edge, is there a benefit for me to get the 161 (since it's closer to my "rated" length?) I'm hesitant because I don't think I need wide - I'm only size 11 boot.

Thanks, and sorry for the detailed questions - this will probably be my board until I retire ;-)


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

If you're not in the park and not riding a lot of switch I'd suggest a directional deck for the riding you've described. If you're looking in the Jones lineup the Aviator makes more sense than the mountain twin, in my mind at least.


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a size 11.5 boot and ride the 164w. I do have 25 pounds on u tho 

As for the park and switch, the OP is going to progress sooner or later. 
I'm 38 trying to learn to butter, do a 180 here and there, etc. aka just having a blast. 

There's a lot of boards out there, I'm just saying get one that u can progress on and have fun.


----------



## Angler (Nov 28, 2010)

I have the flagship, mt twin and the custom. Like the others said you don't want the flagship as your all mountain board. The twin is a tad more play full then the custom. The custom has a bit more stable at high speeds. Either way you can't go wrong with either board it's a matter of your riding style and what you value in your ride. You always give and get with each board.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

If you aren't charging hard, you might want to look at the Rossignol Templar Magtek, it's described as a more mellow version of the One. It's also dirt cheap right now, evo.com are unloading them for $179 (retail $400).


----------



## amirh1 (Apr 16, 2012)

jtg said:


> If you aren't charging hard, you might want to look at the Rossignol Templar Magtek, it's described as a more mellow version of the One. It's also dirt cheap right now, evo.com are unloading them for $179 (retail $400).


Thanks, that's a sweet deal! Unfortunately outlet doesn't have my size, currently upto 159 (I need 161 at least). I don't want to compromise - want to feel like nothing is blocking me from progressing.

I'm leaning towards Twin 161 wide. Will make up my mind by tomorrow.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I've been on Mountain Twin for a season (after breaking my Flagship). Essentially a freeride board, playful and good in pow but I wouldn't recommend it as a strict groomers stick. There're better boards for that out there. If you're choosing between Twin and One Magtek go for Rossi.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

amirh1 said:


> Thanks, that's a sweet deal! Unfortunately outlet doesn't have my size, currently upto 159 (I need 161 at least). I don't want to compromise - want to feel like nothing is blocking me from progressing.
> 
> I'm leaning towards Twin 161 wide. Will make up my mind by tomorrow.


First of all, you absolutely do not need or want the wide. In fact, getting a wide will be detrimental.

Second, why are you looking at such long boards? At your weight, the 160 157 Mountain Twin are the default choices.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

bseracka said:


> If you're not in the park and not riding a lot of switch I'd suggest a directional deck for the riding you've described. If you're looking in the Jones lineup the Aviator makes more sense than the mountain twin, in my mind at least.


Keep in mind that the Mountain Twin is actually not a true twin, but slightly directional (setback, etc.).



Noreaster said:


> I've been on Mountain Twin for a season (after breaking my Flagship). Essentially a freeride board, playful and good in pow but I wouldn't recommend it as a strict groomers stick. There're better boards for that out there. If you're choosing between Twin and One Magtek go for Rossi.


You have a strange definition of 'freeride'...


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> You have a strange definition of 'freeride'...


Sorry, I meant freestyle, of course. Been a long day...

Point is Twin works better for OP's needs than other Jones boards but it's not ideal for his intended riding. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Point is Twin works better for OP's needs than other Jones boards but it's not ideal for his intended riding. Just my 2 cents.


I agree with that - Mountain Twin is a good deck, but the Rossi or the Burton Custom would probably be better for him unless he has ambitions to hit the pow and trees sooner rather than later...


----------



## amirh1 (Apr 16, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> I agree with that - Mountain Twin is a good deck, but the Rossi or the Burton Custom would probably be better for him unless he has ambitions to hit the pow and trees sooner rather than later...


Ok - no point in asking for advice if one doesn't listen to it...
Can someone detail the type of runs where the Rossi is better than the Twin? I just want to make sure it's really best for me and that I've described what I'm looking for accurately. I prefer to keep it between the two - if I start diverging again I'll never make a decision...

Thanks!


----------



## amirh1 (Apr 16, 2012)

.. and another question (please see my last one about One Magtek vs Twin)
Why size 160? I see most sizing charts place me at 163 for 190lbs, should I be looking for shorter to make things easier for me?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

amirh1 said:


> About me:
> 40 y/o from Cali, riding for 6 seasons (about 4-8 times/season), confident on blues and somewhat confident on easy blacks. Low confidence on ice. Have crappy old hand-me-down board, ready to upgrade to state of the art.
> I'm 6'1, 180lbs, size 11 boot. I ride mostly in the resort so either groomed or pow depending on weather. No backcountry/between trees yet.
> 
> ...


It seems your top priority is control, confidence and a board that has some capicity to progress. For your weight and shoe size....look at Gnu rider's choice in a 157 or a 158w depending on how your boot fits.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

amirh1 said:


> Ok - no point in asking for advice if one doesn't listen to it...
> Can someone detail the type of runs where the Rossi is better than the Twin?
> 
> Thanks!


Groomers vs off-piste powder. 

Add the Lib-Tech TRS into the mix to consider. Mid-flex, all terrain freestyle with mange-traction. Confidence inspiring stability and rock solid on ice/hardpack.


----------



## amirh1 (Apr 16, 2012)

theprocess said:


> Groomers vs off-piste powder.
> 
> Add the Lib-Tech TRS into the mix to consider. Mid-flex, all terrain freestyle with mange-traction. Confidence inspiring stability and rock solid on ice/hardpack.


Okay, so if I'm looking at the Magtek One, I don't want wide so there's either 159 or 163. Sizing charts suggest I'm 163 (85lbs, 6'1) but folks here say that's too long. Any opinions - or maybe it doesn't matter that much?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

amirh1 said:


> Okay, so if I'm looking at the Magtek One, I don't want wide so there's either 159 or 163. Sizing charts suggest I'm 163 (85lbs, 6'1) but folks here say that's too long. Any opinions - or maybe it doesn't matter that much?


depends on the snow/pow depth and heaviness. I'm 180# and ride a 164 for deep 18"+ days, 158/9 for 8"-12" days, 155 for packed and groomers. the 159 will be better for covering the middle.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> depends on the snow/pow depth and heaviness. I'm 180# and ride a 164 for deep 18"+ days, 158/9 for 8"-12" days, 155 for packed and groomers. the 159 will be better for covering the middle.


I agree. OP, since you're still working your way toward being confident on steeps 159 should be good.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

amirh1 said:


> Okay, so if I'm looking at the Magtek One, I don't want wide so there's either 159 or 163. Sizing charts suggest I'm 163 (85lbs, 6'1) but folks here say that's too long. Any opinions - or maybe it doesn't matter that much?


If I read the size chart correctly, both the 159 and 163 are shown with 60-90kg weight ranges.


----------



## Bane (Dec 9, 2013)

I went from a newbie to a solid intermediate riding the One Magtek. The flex of the board, rocker camber rocker profile, and magna-traction all add up to a board that will inspire you with confidence. I got lucky buying this board and spent 40+ days on it last year and plan to spend that many on it this year. I have read tons of reviews of it and never a bad one. As for size I am 6' and 225lbs with a size 10.5 boot and ride the 156 with no need or desire to ride a bigger board. 

The growth I had on this board was beyond my wildest expectations and I believe it was all due to the One Mag's specs...


----------



## amirh1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Bane said:


> I went from a newbie to a solid intermediate riding the One Magtek. The flex of the board, rocker camber rocker profile, and magna-traction all add up to a board that will inspire you with confidence. I got lucky buying this board and spent 40+ days on it last year and plan to spend that many on it this year. I have read tons of reviews of it and never a bad one. As for size I am 6' and 225lbs with a size 10.5 boot and ride the 156 with no need or desire to ride a bigger board.
> 
> The growth I had on this board was beyond my wildest expectations and I believe it was all due to the One Mag's specs...


So the sizing chart for me says 163 is spot on, but it seems strange to me that most folks take a MUCH smaller board. Also it's strange that 163 is the max on this board, since I'm only 185lbs and the range should fit heavier folks. So am I making a mistake assuming 159 (the next size down) is too short for me?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

amirh1 said:


> So the sizing chart for me says 163 is spot on, but it seems strange to me that most folks take a MUCH smaller board. Also it's strange that 163 is the max on this board, since I'm only 185lbs and the range should fit heavier folks. So am I making a mistake assuming 159 (the next size down) is too short for me?


it somewhat depends on flex and design profile....I know nothing about the rossi....and also depends on the blacks....not all black runs are equal...nor are the ratings.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

amirh1 said:


> So the sizing chart for me says 163 is spot on, but it seems strange to me that most folks take a MUCH smaller board. Also it's strange that 163 is the max on this board, since I'm only 185lbs and the range should fit heavier folks. So am I making a mistake assuming 159 (the next size down) is too short for me?


Read my post above - you are just as spot on for the 159 in the Rossi chart. 159 for sure.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Listen to HKTDR, he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

amirh1 said:


> So the sizing chart for me says 163 is spot on, but it seems strange to me that most folks take a MUCH smaller board. Also it's strange that 163 is the max on this board, since I'm only 185lbs and the range should fit heavier folks. So am I making a mistake assuming 159 (the next size down) is too short for me?


Just a general (I don't know this specific board) remark that might clarify, why ppl recommend the shorter one: given you're in the weight range of two different board sizes, it'll depend on what you aim to ride and your level, which size you choose. In general, the longer one would have a better float and more stability at high speeds. The shorter one will be easier to handle, easier to turn. Which one you choose, is a trade-off between disadvantages and advantages. 
Now, an advanced rider into speed or riding deep pow would probably choose the longer one, since he'd have the experience to back up the more challenging handling but could exploint the advantages, while an inexperienced rider wouldn't expoint the advantages and just would have to fight with the disadvantages.


----------



## Nein11 (Oct 4, 2012)

To the OP. My opinion is that at your size you won't notice much of a difference in 4cm, dont sweat it.


----------



## amirh1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Okay, *THANKS* everyone for the suggestions! It's awesome that I can get great advice on this topic I know nothing about.
I'll go with Magtek One at either 159 or 161mw. I'm buying it today. Now can someone please make sure we get snow @ Tahoe like we did this weekend? Kind of a bummer to get piled on and then see forecast for week+ of clear weather... ;-)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Get it, get it out and have fun :thumbsup:
:yahoo: :yahoo: (snowdance)


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Get the 159. I'm 6'0"/ 200 lbs and ride the ONE in a 159. For the type of riding you have described, it is a great board that you will absolutely love. 

I have a number of decks to choose from, and my Rossi, now three years old, is the board I ride more than any other. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

amirh1 said:


> Okay, *THANKS* everyone for the suggestions! It's awesome that I can get great advice on this topic I know nothing about.
> I'll go with Magtek One at either 159 or 161mw. I'm buying it today.


Once again, dude:


hktrdr said:


> First of all, you absolutely do not need or want the wide. In fact, getting a wide will be detrimental.


This.


----------



## amirh1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Once again, dude:
> 
> This.


Okay okay I finally got it 
I bought the Magtek One 159 *not* wide. Now that it's said and done, let's pray for some snow in NorCal...


----------



## bossanovawitcha (Oct 31, 2013)

neni said:


> Just a general (I don't know this specific board) remark that might clarify, why ppl recommend the shorter one: given you're in the weight range of two different board sizes, it'll depend on what you aim to ride and your level, which size you choose. In general, the longer one would have a better float and more stability at high speeds. The shorter one will be easier to handle, easier to turn. Which one you choose, is a trade-off between disadvantages and advantages.
> Now, an advanced rider into speed or riding deep pow would probably choose the longer one, since he'd have the experience to back up the more challenging handling but could exploint the advantages, while an inexperienced rider wouldn't expoint the advantages and just would have to fight with the disadvantages.


Such a good explanation. Thanks. I'm an advanced beginner (groomers and mild pow) riding a 163W K2 Brigade (6'1" 220, 11.5 boot) and it just isn't grippy enough. When I get motoring it is hard to trust harder turns without turning them into a power slide, which is dicey on catwalks. Confidence and edge control seems like what I'm missing to progress to a solid intermediate. I've been considering the Jones All Mtn Twin, a Never Summer Legacy, and had discounted the Templar due to 159" max size. For $199 bucks right now I don't see how I can pass up trying the Templar for a season or two now.

Rossi should send some schwag to posters in this thread for a couple sales.


----------



## Bane (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome to hear you bought the board!!! I think your going to be happy with the 159 as it was explained to me snowboards like skis are riding shorter these days due to the new developments in design and edge control. The rocker in the tip and tail of the ONE MAG aid in float in pow and the 7 points of mag give you insane edge control at speed that which in many ways eliminates the need for those attributes in a longer board.


----------



## Mercury713 (Dec 18, 2013)

neni said:


> Just a general (I don't know this specific board) remark that might clarify, why ppl recommend the shorter one: given you're in the weight range of two different board sizes, it'll depend on what you aim to ride and your level, which size you choose. In general, the longer one would have a better float and more stability at high speeds. The shorter one will be easier to handle, easier to turn. Which one you choose, is a trade-off between disadvantages and advantages.
> Now, an advanced rider into speed or riding deep pow would probably choose the longer one, since he'd have the experience to back up the more challenging handling but could exploint the advantages, while an inexperienced rider wouldn't expoint the advantages and just would have to fight with the disadvantages.


woah, i never knew that. Thx for the info. next time i shop for gear at the house using coupons from www.growingdeals.com/house-coupons, ill be sure to pick the right ones.


----------



## bossanovawitcha (Oct 31, 2013)

*Templar*



Bane said:


> Awesome to hear you bought the board!!! I think your going to be happy with the 159 as it was explained to me snowboards like skis are riding shorter these days due to the new developments in design and edge control. The rocker in the tip and tail of the ONE MAG aid in float in pow and the 7 points of mag give you insane edge control at speed that which in many ways eliminates the need for those attributes in a longer board.


Thanks Bane.

I just hit the mountain (Sunrise, in AZ) this past weekend for the first time with the new Templar. I really liked the 'shaman' graphic on the board, and the idea of RCR design for what I am looking for..

The mountain conditions was basically hardpack / ice covered by a few inches of powder falling that day. The Templar held the icier spots well - much better than my Brigade did last year) and the nose floated over powder easily, which made it a blast to ride. Rossi really designed this board well for a rider who wants to improve. Easy to maneuver, but still quick with the camber between the feet, but it makes you think about edge control even though it is still forgiving. 

I only do green and blue runs, no backcountry, no park. 41 year old new to the sport, just want to cruise and learn to carve deeper / better.

However, on run #4 I picked up some speed on a hill, hit an icy patch and took a pretty nasty spill. The board broke at the area the rocker 'nose' protrudes to meet the camber @ bindings. I don't know if I hit a mogul, or it cracked during my barrel roll.

Might be a fluke, or a weak spot in the board's design? I'm thinking just a fluke because nobody I ride with has ever seen a board broken before. So I've got that going for me as the newest rider in the group.

My brother has ridden the same Rossi for 8 years.

I'll be contacting evo first (dealer) to see about a replacement, per Rossignol warranty FAQ. Will update this string on the experience in case others are interested in this board searching cyberspace.

Bummer.. Had to get a rental for day 2.. also a Rossi, a cambered tank that performed very well for a rental.


----------

